# My fence post skull mount



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Very nice. Great display.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

awesome job!


----------



## ringneck81 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks great what did you use for base?


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice display, but I don't like euro mounts.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice, I like it! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Those are a cool and unique displays for euro trophys. Very nice job.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

ringneck81 said:


> Looks great what did you use for base?


A piece of 1x 12, cut it 12" x 12" at an irregular shape and stapled artificial leaves on it.


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks great!!!


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

That turned out pretty cool.Nice work.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Like it! Looks nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## 8talltines (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks great! I'm going to do that to my next head. It changes things up a bit


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok that is wicked


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great


----------



## labootlegger (Dec 5, 2013)

How are those sprigs attached to the base? Small pre-drilled holes? It looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

labootlegger said:


> How are those sprigs attached to the base? Small pre-drilled holes? It looks absolutely awesome!


Pre drilled holes at a slight angle.


----------



## whtpny4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

interesting.....very unique, good idea.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking mount, nice work.
That a cool buck too. I got one very similar this year. First time I have seen a non typical like that in the woods where I hunt. These two are almost mirror images of each other


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it


----------



## camdwilliams (Dec 20, 2013)

Cool mounts, may have to try this on my next euro.


----------



## ROCKFARMER (Dec 21, 2013)

creative.looks cool


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dang nice ...


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## bigperm8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks good my friend, Im going to give it a whirl this winter.


----------



## PWGUNNY (Sep 12, 2009)

I like it. Nice job.


----------



## labootlegger (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the idea. Came out great!


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice, all of them. looks awesome. now I`m gonna have to try that.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

labootlegger said:


> Thanks for the idea. Came out great!



Looks good!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

great job


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

jschulz70 said:


> Wanted something different!


Looks great ... how did you attach skull to base?


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love the barbed wire coming from behind the post. That would look awesome in my family room in the corner with the wire coming out of the two walls.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Love them all I have always wanted to try something like that


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

I did a wall mount version.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

duby8609 said:


> I did a wall mount version.
> 
> View attachment 1980848



That looks really good!


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Those all look good. I've got two heads I'm wanting to do this with and I'm trying to figure out a way to put a turkey fan on it also.


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

They all look good!! Here's the one I did.


----------



## brushmaster82 (Jul 3, 2014)

kp3100 said:


> They all look good!! Here's the one I did.


Looks cool. How and what did you use to cover the base ? is it real moss or artificial something.


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. It's real moss. Lol. Been on there since January of this year. Still green, but as you can see it's shrunk a bit.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Very cool :thumbs_up


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That is very nice. I plan to put this years mounts on wood from an old tobacco barn. I want that grey weathered look.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

stillern said:


> Looks great ... how did you attach skull to base?


Used a 3 1/2" wood screw about 1/2 way into the post at an angle and just hung the skull on it. Put the screw through the round hole where the spine connected to the skull.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice looking mount


----------

